

Ask HN: Review my product concept: farsquare - A doorbell for your meetups - vikasvadlapatla

farsquare is a concept for a tool which allows you to create events and meet-ups, invite guests to those events, and track their location before the event.<p>It is very much in it's concept phase and I would love to know what you guys think about it.<p>www.vikasvadlapatla.com/farsquare
======
justliving
Nice idea!

Personally, I really liked the presentation, as it is very clear. You may want
to put it on the top of the page!

Else, nice MVP!

+1 for the name: I'd suggest to change it to something less similar to another
popular service.

~~~
vikasvadlapatla
Thanks a lot! I moved the presentation to the top of the page. Also, I'm
definitely going to change the name! :)

------
jpcosta
The concept is interesting but why did you use such a similar name to another
popular service? It was really the first thing I noticed and I really dislike
that.

~~~
vikasvadlapatla
In the process of coming up with a wacky name, I came up with "farsquare".
(Because it tells you how far your friend's are etc..) But I didn't mean it in
a bad way or anything against foursquare.!!

When I eventually build this application, I will definitely change the name!

Thanks for the feedback!

------
vikasvadlapatla
Clickable link!

<http://www.vikasvadlapatla.com/farsquare>

